# New folic acid research



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to relay some info I saw on the news yesterday that is relevant to this forum.  Surely we all know how important it is to start taking folic acid immediately when you find out you're pregnant to help your baby's proper spinal development.  New studies show though, that when women take the recommended amount of folic acid for one full year prior to conception, they are 70% more likely to carry the baby full-term.  Doctors are now recommending that women start taking the proper dose of folic acid (400iui) as early as the age of 18 since unplanned pregnancies happen all of the time.  I think this is very important for those of us who have yet to start their IVF here.  Start taking your prenatal vitamins early!  I have been taking them for the whole 4 years of my marriage since for 2+ years we didn't know we were infertile (my husband has azoospermia) and I wanted to be healthy if I accidentally fell pregnant.


----------

